# young driver with R32 GTR



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

i am awaiting arrival of my R32 GTR, should be with me within a few weeks. all i have to do then is register it and get it insured

but who do i turn to for insurance? any ideas people


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

The waiting is really hard, gets even worse the closer the collection day looms....anyway back on track best to look through the other threads on this forum and certian companys keep comming up...try Tesco, Adrian Flux, Directline, Privilege, A-Plan, Keith Micheals, www.elephant.co.uk, Tete Hamilton also Nissan insurance

Just a few to keep you busy


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Try James, Ryan, Thornhill on 0115 922 8181

They quoted me £640, Thats full no-claims 34 years old and clean licence,


Calv


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

when you say 'young driver' how young?


----------

